# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Hà Nội - Bán AC Servo các loại

## ngocsut

Lô servo này em tự tay tháo máy, đảm bảo zin từ con ốc đến cái jack, đầy đủ dây nhợ, hình thức đẹp tự nhiên ko mông má, hầu như e còn chưa lau chùi. Đã test chạy jog nuột
Lưu ý tất cả đều bao chạy, e sẽ hỗ trợ kỹ thuật nhưng chỉ khuyến khích các bác hiểu về servo cơ bản thì hãy dùng vì e cũng mới va món này nên hiểu biết còn hạn chế chưa thể giải đáp mọi thắc mắc đc
Alo e 0977 766 788

- 1 bộ yaskawa sigma2 100w, đơn giản dễ sử dụng, (đã bán)



- 2 bộ sigma2 200w có mặt bích, puly kèm theo, (đã bán)


- 3 bộ sigma2 200w nhưng là dòng absolute encoder nhớ vị trí cả khi mất điện (e đoán thế  :Big Grin: ) encoder có pin lithium kèm theo (đã bán)


- 1 bộ sigma2 400w, động cơ kèm hộp số HD tỷ lệ 11 đẹp mỹ miều, họp số có thể tháo cốt ra để trở thành dạng mặt bích (đã bán)


- 2 bộ sigma2 750w kèm mặt bích và bánh răng như hình (đã bán)

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ 100w với 2 bộ 200w nhe.
Có dây dài dài cho luôn đi

Mấy bộ 200w còn lại bằng giá thì sút luôn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

Đồ quá ngon, giá quá đẹp.  :Frown:

----------

Lamnguyen230890, ngocsut

----------


## Diyodira

có giá đặc biệt không lấy 1 bộ 400 và 200, tks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đúng hàng đang cần.
1 bộ 100w
Với 5 bộ 200w nhe.
Chuyển xèn rồi đó

----------


## haminhduc

E LẤY BỘ 750W SÁNG NAY:d 
BÁC NỢ EM MẤY CÁI GIẮC CẮM NHÉ

----------


## ngocsut

mấy bộ nhỏ đã đi, bộ 400w bao ship cho nhanh

còn mấy em bé bự cho các bác dựng máy lớn, cũng là hàng tự tay em tháo từ máy mẹ còn mới hiếm thấy nên chất lượng gần như hoàn hảo, đồng bộ đầy đủ dây jack:
- 1 bộ sigma2 công suất 3kw đủ cả pad gắn động cơ và khớp nối mềm, đã test chạy jog ok, vỏ driver bị thương 1 lỗ đằng sau nhưng đảm bảo hoàn toàn ko ảnh hưởng bên trong
(đã bán)
- 2 bộ sigma 3 công suất 3kw cũng đủ pad, khớp nối mềm như trên nhưng kèm theo bộ thước quang dài 1m4 + mắt đọc + serial converter đồng bộ để chạy fully closed, loại trừ hoàn toàn sai số của hệ cơ. rất phù hợp với yêu cầu máy chính xác cao. 2 bộ này nó đòi nguồn 3 pha 200v thực chứ ko cho chạy giả lập bằng nguồn 1 pha 220v như bộ sigma2 nên em chưa test chạy được nhưng bao chạy thoải mái cho các bác. (đã bán)





Đính kèm 50894

----------


## ngocsut

Clip test 




đây là 1 trong các máy mẹ, quá đẹp mà bị chém ko thương tiếc

----------


## ngocsut

Sig2 200w Đã bán

----------


## dangkhoi

sao ko mua máy mẹ luôn a

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> sao ko mua máy mẹ luôn a


Tiền đâu mà vác cả con voi đó về hả bác, vài tấn có lẻ
Đính kèm 51174

----------


## ngocsut

2 bộ misu j3 200w rất nuột, đủ dây jack, dây dài 3 hay 5m j đó e chả buồn đo, driver đẹp, motor 1 cái hơi bị trầy chút nhưng hoạt động hoàn hảo. (đã bán)

----------


## thanhluan117

Hàng ngon quá bác chắc mau đi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Mấy bộ sẻvo delta công suất 400w đầy đủ dây jack, tháo máy quấn dây nên chắc trước đây chạy việc nhẹ nhàng, sử dụng đơn giản, đã test jog ok (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Hòa chung ko khí thi đua sale cuối năm e có 3 bộ servo delta 400w tháo máy còn rất đẹp(đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ servo yaskawa sigma3 400w đủ dây, jack, đã test ok. Bao chạy, bao test, bao quay đầu nếu lỗi lầm. Giá 4,2 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

servo delta đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

Soẹc vợ (Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

bán nhanh, bao test, bao chạy 1 tuần

----------


## ngocsut

- 3 bộ servo RS 400w kinetix3: driver made in korea, motor made in japan, chất lượng ko tồi. e chỉ bán như hình thoai. 2tr8/bộ, lấy cả 3 giá 7tr5 bao ship.



- 2 bộ servo samsung CSD3 cùng cha khác ông nội với thằng RS bên trên (đều do RS sản xuất, điều khiển motor như nhau, đảo chéo cho nhau được) manual ngắn gọn dễ hiểu vđ chứ ko thần thánh như các ông nhớn misu hay yas. Mà nghe đâu cái thằng RS này nó lái đc cả servo moto của pana, omron... thằng ku e gửi clip test mà e ko tin đc  :Confused: 

+ bộ màu xanh 400w 2tr8
+ bộ màu đỏ 800w 4tr5

Tất cả đều có trở xả kèm theo, đã tét chạy jog ok. bao test 1 tuần

----------


## Ga con

Samsung/Rockwell đời cũ (CSDJ+) chay với Pana enc 10 dây OK đó cụ, nhưng chỉnh gain lại chút vì dòng của con motor Pana cao hơn.

Đời này thì em chưa thử.

Thanks.

----------

elenercom, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Samsung/Rockwell đời cũ (CSDJ+) chay với Pana enc 10 dây OK đó cụ, nhưng chỉnh gain lại chút vì dòng của con motor Pana cao hơn.
> 
> Đời này thì em chưa thử.
> 
> Thanks.


Chiên gia có khác địa lý phong thủy cái j cũng hay  :Wink: 

- 2 driver sigma3 3kw tháo máy tuyệt đẹp, kèm bộ serial converter phòng khi cần chạy full clossed, bao chạy 1 tuần như thường lệ (đã bán)



- 2 bộ sigma2 200w tháo máy, bị cắt 1 đoạn dây, driver rất đẹp mỗi tội bị mất cái nắp đậy pin. E dạo này bận, lười hàn dây lắm nên bán y như hình nhưng vẫn bao test chạy 1 tuần cho các bác (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ servo yaskawa sigma2 tháo máy lung linh. Công suất 2kw, có phanh từ (90VDC) kèm hộp số sumitomo cơ bắp, trên hộp số có cả tem chỉ thị nhiệt độ thì phải, thấy đẹp e chưa bóc ra nên chưa rõ tỷ số bao nhiêu. E này kéo 1 visme nâng trục Z máy chấn to tổ bố mà hổng cần đối trọng luôn. Đã test jog ok, bác nào cần clip e gửi. Giá 12 triệu bao chạy 1 tuần (đã bán)

----------


## BLCNC

Còn cặp Servo nào phù hợp cho máy khổ XY 1mx1.5m không bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## BLCNC

:d     
......

----------


## ngocsut

> Còn cặp Servo nào phù hợp cho máy khổ XY 1mx1.5m không bác?


bác hỏi khó quá a, theo em khổ đó bất kỳ là gia công vật liệu gì cũng phải 400w trở lên bác a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy 2 bộ sigma2 200w về test chờ thời

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 bộ servo yaskawa 200w sigma2 bóc máy cắt dây nhưng đã hàn lại dây và test jog ok, quay cực êm. Encoder loại ABS kèm pin nên nhớ được vị trí . Bác nào quan tâm em gửi zalo clip tét (đã bán)





- 1 bộ servo yaskawa 100w sigma3 bóc máy, đã hàn lại dây test jog ok (đã bán)





- bộ trục A mini hộp số hamonic tỷ số 1:50 kèm bộ servo yaskawa 30w, đã test ok. (Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- cần tiền e thanh lý cả 4 bộ servo RS tháo máy trong đó 3 bộ 400w, 1 bộ 800w (đi với driver 1kw) tất cả đều chạy xung và dùng chung loại moto, đổi lẫn lộn cho nhau vẫn chạy ok. Hàng như hình, bao test các kiểu. (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Servo motor misu J3 1.5kw, có phanh từ, kèm hộp số sumitomo tải khủng tỷ số 11, tổng khối lượng 33kg chuyên trị các loại máy cỡ lớn. hàng chưa sử dụng nhưng bảo quản không tốt nên hình thức không được như mới. Giá 4,5 triệu/cái. Lấy số lượng alo để có giá tốt nhất

----------


## ngocsut

Motor servo Panasonic 3kw A4 mới nguyên hộp chưa sử dụng, giá 5 triệu, mua số lượng alo

----------


## ngocsut

Servo WacoGiken AFS 6 công suất 100w, hàng nội địa bền như trâu chạy điện 100-220v 1 pha hay 3 pha đều được, không cần nguồn nuôi điều khiển 24v vì có nguồn tích hợp bên trong nên đỡ lằng nhằng dây nhợ. Đầy đủ dây jack chỉ cắm điện là chạy, đơn giản như step vậy (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

4 bộ servo panasonic minas 400w 200v tháo máy cắt dây, đã test jog ok, đủ dây jack đầy đủ. Dây encoder và động lực dài lê thê cỡ 3 4m j đó (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- motor servo fuji 3kw có phanh từ (đã bán)




- bộ servo sig3 200w có hộp số (chưa rõ tỷ số, áng chừng 3-5:1) đã test jog ok. bác nào quan tâm zalo e gửi clip (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- 2 driver pana lên điện như hình, báo e22 (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

- bộ Servo Misubishi J3 công suất 2kw thiếu cáp encoder và cáp phanh, em chưa test được:
+ driver J3 200A hàng tháo tủ rất đẹp, cắm điện báo lỗi encoder. Loại này có cả khối mở rộng nên thay thế được cho bộ misu SA đời cũ mà không phải cải tạo gì thêm. Rất thuận lợi cho các máy chạy hệ servo cũ mà không có đồ thay thế (là catalo nó nói vậy chứ e chưa có điều kiện thử). Cả cụm nguyên bản như catalog gồm driver, khối mở rộng, khởi động từ, nguồn 24vdc, rơle...
+ Động cơ loại tốc chậm 1000v/p moment xoắn rất lớn, có thắng từ đã test đóng mở tốt, có jack động lực. Bác nào mua em kèm thêm đoạn cáp động lực luôn

Giá 7,5 triệu

----------


## haminhduc

anh ngọc xem có con nào to đen hôi giá rẻ nhắn em

----------

ngocsut

----------


## sea77799

Bác còn bộ servo 400w nào ko??

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác còn bộ servo 400w nào ko??


Hiện tại em hết 400w a

@bác haminhduc
Cực đen và cực hôi đây bác ơi, đặc trị máy khủng, thiếu jack động lực, bao chạy




- động cơ servo xoay NSK, giá 900k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác còn bộ servo 400w nào ko??


người đẹp nhà nghỉ cho em ké tí nha. 
Em đang có 2 bộ servo Omron 400W đẹp đủ cáp jack này nọ. 
anh cần thì pm zalo cho em em gửi ảnh ạ.
Zalo:  0344246304

----------

ngocsut, sea77799

----------


## sea77799

> người đẹp nhà nghỉ cho em ké tí nha. 
> Em đang có 2 bộ servo Omron 400W đẹp đủ cáp jack này nọ. 
> anh cần thì pm zalo cho em em gửi ảnh ạ.
> Zalo:  0344246304


E đã ib qua zalo

----------


## ngocsut

Em bán cả khóm. Giá 1 triệu tất cả

----------


## ngocsut

servo pana, tình trạng:

- 2 con động cơ chắc chắn sống
- 3 con driver đều lên điện:
 + con driver bên trái nhận motor nhưng khi bấm jog thì báo lỗi error
 + 2 con driver bên phải ko có motor phù hợp để thử, cắm điện lên lỗi 22

(Đã bán)

----------


## Nam Anh

e lấy servo pana nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## lituan219

- động cơ servo xoay NSK, giá 900k

Đính kèm 68185[/QUOTE]

Con này có còn hàng không bác?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hatien

xin phép bac chủ
e có mấy bộ servo mitsubishi 200w của bác quảng cần thanh ly ạ.giá 5 bộ là 3tr

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ktshung

> xin phép bac chủ
> e có mấy bộ servo mitsubishi 200w của bác quảng cần thanh ly ạ.giá 5 bộ là 3tr


"giá 5 bộ là 3tr" là sao ạ? là cả 5 bộ 3tr, vậy em gạch nhé ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác cho hỏi lô 5 triệu đi chưa để em ngoi lên bán tiếp  :Big Grin: 

- motor servo lộ cộ (đã bán)


- lô 5 motor servo j2s 3,5kw có phanh mở tốt, hình thức lành lặn còn khá đẹp (đã bán)

----------


## tuandd1

> Các bác cho hỏi lô 5 triệu đi chưa để em ngoi lên bán tiếp 
> 
> - motor servo lộ cộ các kiểu em không có driver thử nhưng bao zin không động chạm gì. Thứ tự từ trái qua phải, từ trên xuống dưới. Bác nào quan tâm món gì em sẽ gửi hình chi tiết qua zalo cho đỡ lỗi và nặng diễn đàn
> + motor J2s 750w phanh mở tốt nhưng cốt nặng phải kẹp kìm mới quay được. Giá 200k
> + motor j2s tem mờ nhưng đoán theo kích thước là 850w còn khá nuột. Giá 800k
> + motor j2s 1kw mới chưa sử dụng, có trầy tẹo do vận chuyển. Giá 1,2 triệu
> + motor j2s 1.5kw hình thức được. Giá 1,2 triệu
> + motor fuji 200w. Giá 350k
> + 3 step alpha ASM46MA-N7.2 (hộp số tỉ lệ 1:7.2) loại có phanh nhưng 2 con có vẻ phanh không có tác dụng, chưa cắm điện phanh nhưng quay tay được. Giá 500k/3 
> ...


Tạm gạch đống alpha asm 46, hỏi thêm thông tin bác chủ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Hàng khủng long cho máy lớn: bộ servo J2S 2kw kèm hộp số sumitomo ANFJ-L40-SV-20 tỷ số 1:20, tổng trọng lượng 65kg, torque cực mạnh. Motor bị mẻ ở chỗ ren jack nhưng vẫn vặn tốt. Tất cả nguyên bản không qua sửa chữa, đã test chạy ok, đủ dây jack nhưng các bác phải tự hàn lại dây encoder (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ misu J3 20A hàng phá máy, driver vỡ vỏ, xấu nhưng nội thất long lanh ko xước tí nào, moto đẹp, đầy đủ cáp jack. Đã test ok ko trượt phát nào. Các bác quan tâm zalo e gửi hình chi tiết (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ servo Misu J3 750w đẹp tí nữa thì hoàn hảo nếu motor ko bị trầy chút da. Hàng bao test, bao chạy 1 tuần 
Giá 5,5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ servo yaskawa sigma 2 đã test ok. Driver 2kw vỏ vỡ nên để truồng cho mát, có chút lỗi về hình thức nhưng mạch đẹp hoạt động hoàn hảo, motor 1,5kw đẹp mịn, đủ jack IO. Bao test mọi tư thế. các bác quan tâm zalo em gửi thêm hình và clip test. 
(Đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bộ servo misu J3 2kw có phanh, thiếu mỗi cáp phanh. Motor ko được nuột nhưng driver hàng mẫu đẹp như mới và có thể là chưa được dùng. Hàng đã test ok. Giá 9 triệu bao test các kiểu

----------


## ngocsut

1) Motor: 
- yaskawa sig2 750w có hộp số 1:11. Giá 1,8 triệu
- Panasonic MSM152A1D: 1,5kw có phanh. Giá 1,2 triệu
- misu J3 1,5kw HF-JP153K đời mới 2017 kích thước nhỏ nhưng tính năng cao cho phép tăng moment tối đa lên 400% (manual nó nói thế chứ e chưa kiểm chứng được).(đã bán)
- misu J4 500w có phanh (đã bán)
Bác nào cần hình ảnh chi tiết thì zalo e 



2) 2 bộ servo misu J3 2kw (có phanh) và 3,5kw (không có phanh, nắp encoder bị mẻ 1 miếng nhưng đã test ok). Motor có sứt mẻ nhưng driver siêu đẹp. Đầy đủ jack cáp (ko chụp vì nhìn hơi loằng ngoằng). Bao test, bao chạy. Đồng giá 9 triệu/bộ

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ngocsut

motor sig7 1,3kw có phanh. phanh mở tốt, bạc hơi kêu lao xao nhưng quay trơn, ko sượng. ko có driver để test nhưng e bao sống. Giá 1,5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

Còn cái driver lẻ loi Misu Mr-J3-70A, hàng đẹp bao chạy, bao test các kiểu. Giá 4,5 triệu

----------


## Phongchi0354469966

Em có ít servo 758 muốn thanh lý. 3tr1 1 bộ bao gồm 1 động cơ servo, 1 driver, 1 dây 10m





liên hệ em: 035.446.9966
em cảm ơn

----------


## ngocsut

mưa gió có thịt chó. 3 driver yaskawa sig5 100w. đã test jog ok. bao test, bao chạy 1 tuần. Giá 3 triệu/3 driver

----------


## ngocsut

Motor servo Denso (yaskawa sigma 2), toàn là mã SGMAH. tem rách lem nhem. 1 con 750w, 5 con tầm 200w. Hàng cỏ, giá cỏ chưa test. (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

dealing off

----------


## ngocsut

- misu J3 70A - 750w đủ bộ hàng siêu đẹp, mùa ô thước nên giá tụt quần



- motor servo panasonic 3kw 1000rpm mới nguyên thùng do hãng toshiba sản xuất. Made in china tiêu chuẩn japan
(đã bán)

----------


## huyquynhbk

không hiện hình rồi đại ka ơi.hehe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> không hiện hình rồi đại ka ơi.hehe


cảm ơn e nhé  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

- Bộ servo misu full cáp jack đã test ok:
  + driver J3 200A hàng mẫu siêu đẹp
  + motor tùy chọn: motor 2kw HF-SP201B có phanh, tốc 1000rpm hoặc motor 1,5kw HF-SP152BG1H, tốc 2000rpm liền hộp số sumitomo tỷ số 1:11 tải nặng

(Đã bán)








- 3 bộ pana minas 200w, motor có phanh mở tốt. bác nào biết cách dùng thì mua nhé, em chỉ bao lên điện chứ ko có thời gian ngâm cứu mấy món này. Giá 2,5 triệu/3 bộ

----------


## huyquynhbk

Con mitsubishi 2kw có dễ cài đặt k a ơi?con đấy bn Nm vậy ah?

----------


## ngocsut

> Con mitsubishi 2kw có dễ cài đặt k a ơi?con đấy bn Nm vậy ah?


Dễ ẹc em ơi, cắm usb vào máy tính và setup thôi. con này moment gấp 3 lần con motor 3000rpm cùng công suất

Tiếp tục dọn nốt mớ này:

- 3 con motor servo fuji (2 con 200w, 1 con 400w) chưa test. Giá 900k/3 



- 2 con motor servo pana 1,5kw (đã bán)





- motor servo sigma 7 1,3kw có phanh mở tốt, bạc đầu hơi ồn nhưng quay trơn. giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

- Motor servo yaskawa 3kw và 2kw tốc chậm, lực khoẻ, phanh 24v. 3kw (đã bán)
- motor servo misu J3 5kw date cao, có khả năng tăng moment lên 400% (manual nó bảo thế). Giá 2,5 triệu

----------


## ngocsut

> Hàng chắc lâu rồi, không biết còn không


Chưa đủ lượng comment để đăng bài thì hỏi ae chỉ cho. Ko nên post những câu vô nghĩa vô duyên lắm bạn ơi

* Nhân dịp 2/9 e sale 1 em driver J3 70A hàng tháo máy cực đẹp, đã test ok
Giá 3,8 triệu. mua số lượng có giá siêu tốt

----------

HuyPhuc

----------


## ngocsut

Motor servo yaskawa hàng tháo máy: 1 con sig1 7,5kw, 2 con sig2 7kw. Đồng giá 3 triệu/c

Sig1 (tặng kèm 1 encoder abs)

Đính kèm 76186
Đính kèm 76187

Sig2

Đính kèm 76188
Đính kèm 76190
Đính kèm 76191

----------


## duyvinh101

sorry bác chủ nhé, em rút bài

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mactech

Người ta đã lập riêng thớt Servo, ông nhẩy giữa nhà bán zớ zẩn. Ad trảm những ng như này luôn, bậc 4 cho xuống học việc không ân xá. KHÔNG BAO GIỜ LÊN DC 7 ĐÂU! xin lỗi các bác chứ ng như này cho hàng em không thèm lấy!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Bạn nào có động cơ 1KW J2S không

----------

